# Auf Datenbank mit MySQL Query Browser zugreifen



## Falloutboy6 (14. Aug. 2010)

Hi,

ich würde gerne auf meine DB mit dem MySQL Query Browser zugreifen. Ich bekomm ständig einen Connection Error.

Ich benutzer ISPConfig 2. Habe bei der Datenbank "Remote Access" auf ja gestellt. Ist eventuell in der Konfiguration noch was gesperrt wo ich aktivieren müsste.

Habe also Host die IP genommen, Benutzer und Passwort sind die von ISPConfig.



> Server Version: 5.0.32-Debian_7etch6-log
> MySQL-Client-Version: 5.0.32


Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Benny


----------



## Burge (14. Aug. 2010)

Firewall auf port 3306 offen?
mysql bei der install gemäß howto auch in der ini geändert das er auf any und nicht nur localhost lauscht?


----------



## Laubie (16. Aug. 2010)

Hat der user mit dem du dich connecten will auch % bei IP stehen?


----------



## ServerRix (26. Aug. 2010)

Wie Burge bereits gesagt hat die Firewall prüfen. Ist der Port eventuell anders - 3307 ?


----------

